# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 > 1969 Ads >  1969 Ads:  KOCO-TV to M&M Distributing

## Pete



----------


## Plutonic Panda

Those are cool!

----------


## zookeeper

I missed this when Pete put it up almost 3 years ago. I was looking at the Lakeside Shops ad and do not remember there being a TG&Y in there. I don't know why I wouldn't remember that. The brain is slowing down.

----------


## Pete

That may have been one of their small stores.

You may recall at that time they had two concepts; one was pretty tiny and the other was starting to move in the direction of what became their family centers.

They had one of each at Shepherd Mall when it opened.

----------

